# كتاب جديد2010 : Industrial Statistics: Practical Methods and Guidance for Improved Performance



## zidaan (25 يونيو 2010)

*Industrial Statistics: Practical Methods and Guidance for Improved Performance*


  




* Anand M. Joglekar, "Industrial Statistics: Practical Methods and Guidance for Improved Performance" *
Wiley | 2010 | ISBN: 0470497165 | 263 pages | PDF | 1,2 MB 

Helps you fully leverage statistical methods to improve industrial performance

Industrial Statistics guides you through ten practical statistical methods that have broad applications in many different industries for enhancing research, product design, process design, validation, manufacturing, and continuous improvement. As you progress through the book, you'll discover some valuable methods that are currently underutilized in industry as well as other methods that are often not used correctly. 

With twenty-five years of teaching and consulting experience, author Anand Joglekar has helped a diverse group of companies reduce costs, accelerate product development, and improve operations through the effective implementation of statistical methods. Based on his experience working with both clients and students, Dr. Joglekar focuses on real-world problem-solving. For each statistical method, the book: 

Presents the most important underlying concepts clearly and succinctly 

Minimizes mathematical details that can be delegated to a computer

Illustrates applications with numerous practical examples

Offers a "Questions to Ask" section at the end of each chapter to assist you with implementation

The last chapter consists of 100 practical questions followed by their answers. If you're already familiar with statistical methods, you may want to take the test first to determine which methods to focus on. 

By helping readers fully leverage statistical methods to improve industrial performance, this book becomes an ideal reference and self-study guide for scientists, engineers, managers and other technical professionals across a wide range of industries. In addition, its clear explanations and examples make it highly suited as a textbook for undergraduate and graduate courses in statistics.


*Download * 

* uploading.com *  


*  depositfiles.com  * 


 megaupload.com ​


----------



## عماد محمود (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الجميل


----------



## zidaan (23 يوليو 2010)

العفو اخي العزيز بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmoudara (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*mahmoud Arafa*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zidaan (4 أكتوبر 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## almalem (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

